# Barclaya longifolia! I found where to buy it!



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

A plant I have often pondered over while browsing the plantfinder I finally found where to buy Barclaya longifolia. It seems that of all places Petco sells them! In bulb form. The rare plant may not be so rare anymore.

Look at the 3rd plant on the package!









Fully grown:


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

Only down side is they seem to not always sprout.

Either way, it should be relatively easy to find, FAN grows it. If your bulbs don't grow let me know and I should be able to grab you a plant.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I would like that.


----------



## zachary908 (Sep 24, 2011)

Zapins said:


> I would like that.


Cool, just shoot me a PM if the bulbs you got don't work out.


----------



## Jessyaphrodite (Feb 16, 2014)

Greetings Guys, Any update about Barclaya Longifolia???


----------

